# "Harris reminds me of Stockton, Kevin Johnson, Nash" Greg Anthony



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Harris has makings of KJ, Nash, even Stockton
By Greg Anthony

Point guard is basketball's equivalent of football's quarterback. 
The point guard is an extension of the head coach, and it's the hardest position to learn. 

For some, it takes time to develop into the player a coach can trust to make the decisions that might determine that coach's job security. 

This is the process that Mavericks rookie Devin Harris is undertaking and in his case, it is both a blessing and a curse. 

It's a blessing in that the former Wisconsin star plays on a wonderfully-talented team with championship aspirations. He doesn't have to set the world on fire, he just has to play smart, make good decisions and not lose games. 

That sounds like a formula that won the Baltimore Ravens a Super Bowl when quarterback Trent Dilfer's job description was "Just Don't Lose, Baby." 



HarrisThe point guard's curse is this: If you rein in your quarterback and order him to play it safe, you can stunt his growth. That would especially hurt a player who has immense ability. The fear of making mistakes puts a stranglehold on the potential he has. 

Remember, a young player will have struggles from time to time with his confidence, but the really good ones eventually figure it out. 

Harris reminds me of three guards. Two are retired: Jazz legend John Stockton (career averages 13.4 ppg, 10 apg, 47 percent FG) and former Suns star Kevin Johnson (17.9 ppg, 9 apg, 49 percent). 

The other is the guy whom Harris is helping replace in Dallas, Steve Nash (12.6 ppg, 6 apg, 47 percent FG). Each of the established stars started slowly, but each turned out to be pretty good. 

Whether Harris' abilities allow him to reach that level of excellence remains to be seen. 

Each star point guard dealt with adversity and had the good fortune of having solid players in front of them early in their careers. Each fulfilled his potential. In Stockton's case, he will head to the Hall of Fame, KJ might follow and Nash certainly has that type of potential. 

When Stockton entered the NBA in the mid-1980s with the Jazz, he played behind veteran Rickey Green for the better part of three years. 

In Stockton's rookie year he averaged 5.6 ppg, 5.1 apg and shot 47 percent from the floor while averaging 18 minutes per game. 

I mention Green because he most resembles Jason Terry, Harris' tutor in Dallas. Like Green, Terry is a better-than-average guard who played both ends. Terry has the talent to warrant starting ahead of Harris, just as Green was good enough to keep even a future great like Stockton on the bench for a while. 

That is important because the veteran point guard in each case is effective, but his talent does not overwhelm his understudy. This makes for competitive battles in practice. 

Nash had a little different experience in playing behind Johnson when both were in Phoenix in 1996-97, Nash's rookie season. Johnson was player who was one of the best point gaurds in the league and on top of his game when Nash arrived. 

Nash got spotty playing time that year, as he averaged about 3.3 ppg, 2.1 assists and shot 42 percent from the floor in about 10 minutes per game. 

A lot of people thought Nash, who starred at Santa Clara, would not pan out to be a regular. In July 1998 he was traded to the Mavericks and it still took him a couple years to come into his own. He eventually became an all-star before returning to Phoenix last summer, where Nash has continued blossoming into a possible MVP candidate this season. 

So while Harris has the ability and talent to become a top-tier point guard in this league, that is only a part of the equation. 

The development of a all-star point guard requires patience on both the coach and player's part, plus the player's unwavering work ethic and desire to be great. 

He also needs a good teammate to help with the preparation and ready the young point guard to handle being the coach on the floor. 

Remember, it's a process which can be both a blessing and a curse. 

Greg Anthony, an NBA analyst for ESPN and former player, is a regular contributor to Insider.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

It's nice to see one of the TNT crew giving a Maverick some credit for something. It does not happen often.

I think the way Harris started the year for the Mavs was a glimpse of how good he can be.

Nelson screwed him up for this year but he will definitely be a special player in another year or two.

Look how long Nash took to become good for the Mavs. He was booed for two years here and he was not even a rookie when we acquired him.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I can't wait till DHouse shows his stuff. I mean he showed glimses before but he has so much talent. He has a great crew around him. He has Avery who can show him how to improve and use those skills better. He should be great. Awesome pick by Marc, Don, and Donnie.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Greg Anthony is probably the best TNT analys. DHouse has a very good coach to learn from in Johnson and a great supporting cast in Dirk, Finley, and Terry to help him develop. He will be an All-Star in 2-3 years.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Im glad yall all like Devin the Dude because Im kinda disappointed...


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Im glad yall all like Devin the Dude because Im kinda disappointed...


DHouse was doing good and then we got Darrell and started to start JT so they didn't help him and remember he is just a rookie.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> DHouse was doing good and then we got Darrell and started to start JT so they didn't help him and remember he is just a rookie.


yes, I know this...Im not saying hes doing bad or that he needs to go but here are the facts

we traded Jamison to get him

we lost a top 3 guard and hes trying to fill those shoes

most important...we are not a team in rebuilding mode or a good team looking for the one thing to put us over...we are a true championship contender...it may be unfair to Devin but his learning curve is shorter and his output needs to be much better...at least have unbeleivable D.

I think Devin is gonna be great but do the Mavs have time to wait...especially the wat 2 rookies elevated thier game last year for us...


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Well if you think about it. Was Jamison really helping us? I know he was an awesome 6th man but he also hindered Dirk and our SG/SF positions because he had to get time so we had to move Dirk to C and/or take out one of our SG/SF. We also got rid of his huge contract and got back Jerry also.

Yeah I am kinda mad that we didn't get Steve back but look how quickly he left us and never looked back. Even you were calling him a traitor. I mean he was Dirk's best friend and was one of our leaders and best players and he leaves in like the first 2 days of FA. Also if we would have signed Nash, we probably wouldn't have been able to keep Marquis and who knows if we would have gotten Dampier. Also I am not dening that he is a MVP candidate but he would have brought us no D at he PG position. We probably wouldn't have won a couple of our games if we had him at PG. 

So who knows if we would have Daniels or Dampier if we had Nash and who knows if we would have this good of a record if we had Steve. It would a be a guess.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> yes, I know this...Im not saying hes doing bad or that he needs to go but here are the facts
> ...


dragonmke look at it this way. Nash is 30. Fin is 31. Dirk is 26. The mav traded for terry (27) so by the time he hits 30 devin will be ready to run the team. Remember how much nash struggled at the beginning of his mavs career? I do. I was at games booing his *** just like everyone else cause he SUCKED. Devin, Josh, and marquis are the future with dirk being the veteran. Even pavel. I could easily see a lineup of.

Pavel
Dirk
Josh
Quis
Devin

In the future. The mavs are a smart organization. They have a CONTENDING TEAM THIS YEAR with guys like pavel, d.j and harris getting alot of time to learn the game.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mff4l</b>!
> 
> 
> dragonmke look at it this way. Nash is 30. Fin is 31. Dirk is 26. The mav traded for terry (27) so by the time he hits 30 devin will be ready to run the team. Remember how much nash struggled at the beginning of his mavs career? I do. I was at games booing his *** just like everyone else cause he SUCKED. Devin, Josh, and marquis are the future with dirk being the veteran. Even pavel. I could easily see a lineup of.
> ...


true true

I can see that

I just guess Im not worried about the future now, I worried about 2005 right now

but you do have a good point

but when the kid is given a starting job and is a contender for the starting job now...that makes me feel like his play should be that of a Chip winning guard, but like Ive stated, its not about our record just want to see some good D.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> but when the kid is given a starting job and is a contender for the starting job now...that makes me feel like his play should be that of a Chip winning guard, but like Ive stated, its not about our record just want to see some good D.


Well if you want to see good D then you should be glad Steve is gone.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> 
> Well if you want to see good D then you should be glad Steve is gone.


very true


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> very true


no doubt


----------

